# original hygetropin



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

Managed to source some hygetropin for a reasonable price what's the latest with it is it good to go or?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

live2liftt said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Managed to source some hygetropin for a reasonable price what's the latest with it is it good to go or?


I was running it for a couple of months and thought it was ok, but after switching to ansomone I've realized that the hyge weren't all that


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

shadow4509 said:


> I was running it for a couple of months and thought it was ok, but after switching to ansomone I've realized that the hyge weren't all that


Would be first time using for me


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Any experience with diamondtropin


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

live2liftt said:


> Any experience with diamondtropin


I would never inject anything with that name. Only pharma grade HGH is the way to go.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

amar7 said:


> I would never inject anything with that name. Only pharma grade HGH is the way to go.


Hard to get a hold of though? Read some good reviews on diamondtropin on this forum


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

Its easy to get, if you know where to ask. But even real HGH is not worth it in terms of muscle gains, except for very high dosages combined with AAS and slin.

It has alot of real benefits like fat loss, well being, wound healing etc. but unfortunately serious muscle gains arent one of them.

As PScarb put it, you can build more muscle with 250mg test.

Your arms are already big, if you want to get bigger, take more roids, would be better. (not that I'm recommending it, just if ur doing it anyway)


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

amar7 said:


> Its easy to get, if you know where to ask. But even real HGH is not worth it in terms of muscle gains, except for very high dosages combined with AAS and slin.
> 
> It has alot of real benefits like fat loss, well being, wound healing etc. but unfortunately serious muscle gains arent one of them.
> 
> ...


I find 5 iu of gh pretty awesome if used for a Kong time.

Studies on dats in a moderate dose of gh show decent gains over short periods


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

bail said:


> I find 5 iu of gh pretty awesome if used for a Kong time.
> 
> Studies on dats in a moderate dose of gh show decent gains over short periods


What brand was that mate? Any knowledge on the above 2 huge and diamond?


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

bail said:


> I find 5 iu of gh pretty awesome if used for a Kong time.
> 
> Studies on dats in a moderate dose of gh show decent gains over short periods


Now thats exactly what the pros like PScarb disagree on. Did you have to have AAS with it, or did you do 5IU only?

PS; Can you help me shut off that f***** E-Mail notification everytime I get quoted? I can't find the option in my settings, its annoying :cursing:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

amar7 said:


> Now thats exactly what the pros like PScarb disagree on. Did you have to have AAS with it, or did you do 5IU only?
> 
> PS; Can you help me shut off that f***** E-Mail notification everytime I get quoted? I can't find the option in my settings, its annoying :cursing:


Ps carb quoted the study

8 iu pharmaceutical gh 3 times a week

.

I've used gh for long time and it def has benefited me.

I mainly use pharma now ansomone or Lily humatrope.

But I do like hyge but this I run at twicr the dose of pharma

But I have done higher doses of pharma gh before for couple weeks etc some freaky stuff can start to happen


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

live2liftt said:


> What brand was that mate? Any knowledge on the above 2 huge and diamond?


Yeah their g2g mate just run em higher than pharma


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

bail said:


> Yeah their g2g mate just run em higher than pharma


Will be first time running gh. Was gonna run diamond off season at 5iu/day what do you reckon


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

live2liftt said:


> Will be first time running gh. Was gonna run diamond off season at 5iu/day what do you reckon


Sounds good to me you could try 10iu mon/Wed/fri also I keep meaning to switch to this


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

bail said:


> Sounds good to me you could try 10iu mon/Wed/fri also I keep meaning to switch to this


I've been wondering which would be better less more often or more less often.

Finding a good lab has been hard enough lol just hope diamondtropin live upto expectations lol source seems well known on here though so that's good


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

bail said:


> Ps carb quoted the study
> 
> 8 iu pharmaceutical gh 3 times a week
> 
> ...


No I meant another quote, anyway I hope I'm wrong and it's possible to build muscle with HGH only. @Pscarb: maybe you can come in and clarify it once and for all

Soon I'm planing to take gh only myself mainly for health benefits and see how it goes, but I doubt I'll put on lbs other than water without test.

@bail: Can you tell me if I have to expect issues with England customs with my Ansomone? I know I ordered 2011 back then and had no issues, but the law has changed for postal ways and I already ordered 600IUs, worried I might not recieve it:confused1:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

amar7 said:


> No I meant another quote, anyway I hope I'm wrong and it's possible to build muscle with HGH only. @Pscarb: maybe you can come in and clarify it once and for all
> 
> Soon I'm planing to take gh only myself mainly for health benefits and see how it goes, but I doubt I'll put on lbs other than water without test.
> 
> @bail: Can you tell me if I have to expect issues with England customs with my Ansomone? I know I ordered 2011 back then and had no issues, but the law has changed for postal ways and I already ordered 600IUs, worried I might not recieve it:confused1:


Don't import direct mate, couldn't say either as its sourcing gear .

Yeah gh def icing on the cake

When it comes to the whole pharma vs generic argument imo pharma is overrated ive done loads of different brands of gh and rarely been disappointed I do use ansomone etc atm as their easy to get hold of but if go quiet hyge med lab gh etc are decent


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

@bail is it possible to import direct through romania and then uk next time? I already ordered and paid(soon they'll ship), they give delivery guarantee as you know, hope the customs won't catch the package.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

amar7 said:


> @bail is it possible to import direct through romania and then uk next time? I already ordered and paid(soon they'll ship), they give delivery guarantee as you know, hope the customs won't catch the package.


As said below don't import direct so I dont know. You can't openly discuss importing gh either mate on here as its controlled


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

amar7 said:


> No I meant another quote, anyway I hope I'm wrong and it's possible to build muscle with HGH only. @Pscarb: maybe you can come in and clarify it once and for all
> 
> Soon I'm planing to take gh only myself mainly for health benefits and see how it goes, but I doubt I'll put on lbs other than water without test.
> 
> @bail: Can you tell me if I have to expect issues with England customs with my Ansomone? I know I ordered 2011 back then and had no issues, but the law has changed for postal ways and I already ordered 600IUs, worried I might not recieve it:confused1:


if you read the study that Bail is talking about you will see that the subjects did gain a few kg of lean tissue in the 6 weeks study so it is possible but these where trained athletes by this i mean they had everything nailed, nutrition, training, recovery etc......gaining on GH alone when you remove the subsequent water weight is not a huge gain but you will gain if everything else is on point......

please do not discuss sourcing or importing GH on UKmuscle


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> if you read the study that Bail is talking about you will see that the subjects did gain a few kg of lean tissue in the 6 weeks study so it is possible but these where trained athletes by this i mean they had everything nailed, nutrition, training, recovery etc......gaining on GH alone when you remove the subsequent water weight is not a huge gain but you will gain if everything else is on point......
> 
> please do not discuss sourcing or importing GH on UKmuscle


Ok thanks and sorry, didn't know that it's not even allowed to talk about possible customs issues, because I wasn't asking for source, as I know this is forbidden on forums -


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well a casual ask about customs is fine but you went into a little more detail than allowed to be fair


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> if you read the study that Bail is talking about you will see that the subjects did gain a few kg of lean tissue in the 6 weeks study so it is possible but these where trained athletes by this i mean they had everything nailed, nutrition, training, recovery etc......gaining on GH alone when you remove the subsequent water weight is not a huge gain but you will gain if everything else is on point......
> 
> please do not discuss sourcing or importing GH on UKmuscle


You seem to be the go to guy knowledge wise where gh is concerned so could you tell me how beneficial do you think gh is for offseason usage at say 5iu/day if diet ass and training are on point because I have read so many conflicting reviews


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I cannot answer that with any accuracy as it's not just about jabbing an amount and eating your protein, all depends by what you mean by saying "on point" and also the GH u are using and its quality


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> I cannot answer that with any accuracy as it's not just about jabbing an amount and eating your protein, all depends by what you mean by saying "on point" and also the GH u are using and its quality


Well say a optimum diet where your in a surplus from good quality foods to gain about 1lb a week or so and for me for example going to run it with test eq anadrol and slin . Lab wise either 100iu hyge or ansomtropin 100 iu.

I realise you can't say yes you will gain this amount but I mean price to effective ratio at that dosage do you think it is worth running for offseason growth


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

is it worth it in my opinion....Yes if using genuine and everything on point but in my experience this is very rare.....


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> is it worth it in my opinion....Yes if using genuine and everything on point but in my experience this is very rare.....


Do you have an experience with either of the 2 labs I mentioned above? Shamefully being genuine seems to be somewhat down to calculated risk. On everything else though I have recently started working with an experienced competitor/coach and we make plans and I stick to them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used both Hyge and Ansomone in my time


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i have used both Hyge and Ansomone in my time


Is there a reason you stopped using it, did you stop HGH once and for all?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No I still use some Hyge when I am away but I mainly use Pharma Gh these days


----------



## manchesterbig (Dec 20, 2014)

Hygetropin and Jintropin are 2 of the most copied HGH brands.

If this is the original Hygetropin from .cn then it is excellent quality and as close to Pharma grade as you can get. Been using them for the past 3years and never had a bad batch.

All other Hygetropin brands are copies and in my opinion either low quality / impure Somatropin or absolute bunk.


----------



## Madmanmumbai (Apr 19, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> if you read the study that Bail is talking about you will see that the subjects did gain a few kg of lean tissue in the 6 weeks study so it is possible but these where trained athletes by this i mean they had everything nailed, nutrition, training, recovery etc......gaining on GH alone when you remove the subsequent water weight is not a huge gain but you will gain if everything else is on point......
> 
> please do not discuss sourcing or importing GH on UKmuscle


----------

